# Rpg.net is run by fascist dorks



## JQP (Oct 11, 2011)

What is it with the mods at that place?  First, I'm in this thread about welfare, and since the posters there are a bunch of bleeding heart leafy-suburb-living gated community types, I find myself arguing with the whole house.  So, in the space of like 2 minutes, I find myself missing a couple of "red font" (o-o-o-o-o-h!) warnings from mods.  One of them tells me to stop posting to the thread, mostly because the aforementioned gated community dwellers can't take the heat I guess, because I was being perfectly civil, so I edit one of my posts to add a quick line (to reply to some jerk putting words in my mouth that I didn't say) and then I'm done.  And bam, I'm banned for a week or two or whatever it was.

And when you're banned at that crappy dork-hovel where free speech means "free 'as long as it doesn't offend any geeks' speech," you can't even read threads or check your notifications so you have no idea WTF the problem even was if you blinked and missed it.

So, my ban expired a few days ago and I added an innocuous post to the thread in question.  How the hell was I to know I was NEVER allowed to post again to that thread?  What, I'm not allowed to have an opinion again, ever, on the topic?  WTF kind of sense does that make?  And how was I supposed to know?

So now, I'm banned for two months, for violating a rule I didn't even know was in place.  They have an email address you're supposed to use to contact them with stuff like this, and they didn't even answer my first email, which I sent them in hopes of getting clarification and a bit of common courtesy in reviewing my case.  They didn't even respond to my email.  I sent them another after this latest banning, but I doubt they'll answer that either.

Is this normal for RPG forums?  Or is rpg.net just the biggest bunch of high-handed autocratic hive-mind low-testosterone intolerant bigoted dorks on the planet?

*Mod Note:* Ironically, you didn't like moderation in a political discussion, and you come to a board with a pretty solid "no politics" rule to gripe about it...

EN World does not find cross-board drama constructive.  If you don't like the moderation there, then don't post there.  Venting about it here may help you feel better, but for the rest of us it is a pile of steaming negativity just begging to start arguments. 

Thread closed.  
~Umbran, EN World Moderator


----------



## Crothian (Oct 11, 2011)

Reported

EN World is not the place to talk about other board drama and moderation.


----------



## Orius (Oct 11, 2011)

So why are you telling us about it?  Your disputes with another site's moderators are none of our concern.

Anyway, I doubt this thread will stay unlocked for long.


----------



## Kzach (Oct 11, 2011)

Crothian said:


> Reported
> 
> EN World is not the place to talk about other board drama and moderation.




Aww... and this thread had SO much potential...


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Oct 11, 2011)

Hrm, Circus Maximus, maybe?

Never been there, but hey.

Brad


----------



## Kzach (Oct 11, 2011)

cignus_pfaccari said:


> Hrm, Circus Maximus, maybe?
> 
> Never been there, but hey.
> 
> Brad




He came here complaining about fascists running a message board and you refer him to CM?

That's so ironic it's hilarious


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow.


Did you ever consider reading the terms of use of that board?  Or this one?

Here's a general rule of thumb: when you are on someone else's message boards, you have NO right of free speech.  The right to free speech only means that your government (and others) can't restrict your speech in public areas.

But in an online forum, you're in someone's _private_ corner of the net, and what they set up as restrictions are what you have to abide by if you wish to continue posting there.


----------



## Wycen (Oct 11, 2011)

Certain other message boards may lull you into a false sense of security because you see posters using [expletive deleted] and so your own "what I can and can't say filter" might not be as effective as it could be.  Not that this might apply now.


----------



## Janx (Oct 11, 2011)

it's also worth noting that this forum has a no politics, religion or offending eric's gramma policy.

Talking about Welfare (as in the government program) invariably involves politics.

And your statement in your second sentence establishes an insulting political view to potential readers on this thread.

In short, at best, you should have shut up at "in a thread talking about Welfare", rather than insult more people here.

I recommend learning How to Speak Minnesotan.  A very useful video, explaining how we don't talk religion or politics.  A common trait with this forum.

Seriously, there are ways to skirt these rules.  It involves being polite, and diplomatic.  Judging by your post here, I suspect you need to work on that trick if your going to have a real discourse with people who disagree with you.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 11, 2011)

Crothian said:


> Reported
> 
> EN World is not the place to talk about other board drama and moderation.




Though I agree, especially on the board he posted it too, am I the only one who finds it hilarious that the answer to the original poster's question was answered immediately afterwards in this manner.

Ironic, hilarious, but seems to answer the question...mayhaps not in the best light in regards to these forums though.


----------



## Sutekh (Oct 11, 2011)

lol, still with the 'nothing that would offend Eric's grandmother?' 

Eric Noah is being remembered due to his Grandmother... thats sad


----------



## Jhaelen (Oct 11, 2011)

Janx said:


> Seriously, there are ways to skirt these rules.  It involves being polite, and diplomatic.  Judging by your post here, I suspect you need to work on that trick if your going to have a real discourse with people who disagree with you.



Indeed - and: in before the lock!


----------



## Joker (Oct 11, 2011)

I gotta say.  I love the phrase 'fascist dorks.'  Just imagine describing some past tyrant in that way.


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 11, 2011)

Quick idea: don't expect RPG-oriented boards to be good places to discuss politics. 

See also: don't drive motocross in a shopping mall.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 11, 2011)

The ban notification they've left says that the door is still open for permaban. I don't think coming over here to insult them is conducive to getting on their good side. Quite the opposite.

And what I'm wondering is why you are posting about welfare on an RPG board instead of a proper political forum if you really feel that strongly about it.


----------



## Mallus (Oct 11, 2011)

JQP said:


> Is this normal for RPG forums?  Or is rpg.net just the biggest bunch of high-handed autocratic hive-mind low-testosterone intolerant bigoted dorks on the planet?



We don't go in for this sort of thing around here, ie cross-board drama and loud, dumb, political arguments. Both are against the rules.

Now if you were complaining about the evils of _elf_are... nah, scratch that, it would still violate the no-politics rules (but at least it would be funny instead of tiresome).


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 11, 2011)

jonesy said:


> The ban notification they've left says that the door is still open for permaban. I don't think coming over here to insult them is conducive to getting on their good side. Quite the opposite.
> 
> And what I'm wondering is why you are posting about welfare on an RPG board instead of a proper political forum if you really feel that strongly about it.




Some people envision themselves as "rebels" and wear their bannings as achievement badges. It is the laziest, most pathetic form of rebellion I think I have ever encountered.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 11, 2011)

Thread closed.


----------

